# Canadian suppler for a G540 Drive?



## CSundby (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello, newbie here.

I'm one of the "lucky" ones that purchased a 3020 Router Engraver from a supplier in China ... about 5 years ago now. When it got here, the software discs were damaged and I was unable to get replacement discs. Instead, I was directed to a site where I was to download them. Unfortunately, it also killed my computer with virus'. For the last few years it's been collecting dust while trying to figure out how I might get it going. After browsing the threads on this and other sites, it looks like I need to upgrade the control box to a Gecko G540? I've been trying to find a Canadian distributor but haven't had any luck. Can anybody point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I bought a chinese made CNC laser from Logilase . I'm not sure if he's doing the Chinese router tables to but it wouldn't hurt to ask him . Maybe he could give you some direction. 
Just a heads up , you can't access Mikes site on an iPad as his home page uses flash

http://www.logilase.com/products.html


----------



## CSundby (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks! I'll check him out when I'm on the computer next time! Hopefully he'll have something or point me in the right direction.


----------



## CSundby (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope, he can't help me ... any other suggestions?


----------



## bucwheat (Nov 8, 2013)

Gecko does not list any Canadian Distributors, you will likely have to go to a US supplier or purchase from Gecko Directly.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Brad.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

go to Gecko Directly like the guy above said, i built a 4th axis buying the drive from Gecko
they treated me good and i would buy from them again


----------

